# Moving from Canada (Saskatchewan) to Mexico soon



## beachseeker (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I am on here to get some advice from some of you that have been down this road before. I am a 36 year old single male moving from SK to a beach village outside of Merida this winter. Why am I moving ? well long story. I got involved with a very good friend of mine who has been developing property in Mexico the past few years. Specifically ocean front condos. After a couple trips down with him to check out what he was doing, I fell in love with it. He has a development almost sold out in Mahahual just south of Tulum, a beautiful peaceful and quiet beach village. 
Anyways the reason of me moving is well I have become involved in the business and we are planning some new developments. 
I guess what I am looking for help on is any info you can provide me on what to expect, what to bring etc. More importantly I am concerned about health/travel coverage. coming from Saskatchewan my health card insurance has limits of course. What have many of you used? Bluecross? I have quit my previous job so I have zero coverage now. I will need some minor prescriptions like Nexium while in Mexico

is this available over the counter? do I need a prescription from a Mexican Dr?
Also have a question on cellphone plans. I will be bringing my unlocked iPhone 6 with me. Is my best bet to get a local Telcell plan ? I would need some daytime calling, txt, and data.

Thanks for any help you can provide me. The move is coming fast, I am excited and nervous all in one!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

For health coverage as a visitor to Mexico, try the Kanetix website to compare plans and prices from different companies. If you are settling in to become a Mexican resident, you can investigate the local private and/or public health insurance that Mexicans use.

For yout cellphone, you can either get a plan or you can use pay-as-you service. You’ll want to investigate which works out cheaper depending on your patterns of calling and data usage. The main providers are Telcel, Movistar, Iusacel and Nextel.

Most drugs are available without prescription except for antibiotics and certain psychoactive drugs. Anyway, a visit with a pharmacy doctor can be as little as 30 pesos, or a doctor at a clinic for 100 to 200 pesos.


----------



## beachseeker (Oct 22, 2015)

thanks for the info!


----------

